# .30 Caliber Burner



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The 30 Nosler has arrived but I am wondering what void this rocket fills.

Nosler® Trophy Grade™ Ammunition - 180gr AccuBond® 3200fps
Nosler® Trophy Grade™ LR Ammunition - 210gr AccuBond® LR 3000fps

Details here: http://thinkingafield.org/2016/01/nosler-announces-the-30-nosler-cartridge.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm !! Another expensive box of shells to market, especially with trophy grade marked on it. Use to use 180gr back in the day but went to 165gr spbt and quite happy with them.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not sure I get it either, I was at a dealer show this week and they had one of their reps their showing it off. Less than impressive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like so many of the new fangled cartridges hitting the market in the last few years it is nothing but a ploy to sell more rifles and over priced ammunition. In ten years you probably won't be able to find the factory cartridges for it.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was beginning to wonder when they would get around to the 30 cal for this cartridge. Way more speed and recoil than I need for hunting. I'll stick with my 30-06 because I can always find ammo for it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not trading in my Browning A-Bolt in .300 Winchester. Kinda like it and I know what it likes to eat. Lots loaded in many configurations, too.

I'm with you, JB, on the .06, too.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

As much as I like weatherby's this will be the same deal small availability of ammo and way too high to shoot. You'll spend $30 just sighting it in not to mention the outlandish price on the "basic" Nosler rifle! I'll stick to what I know and get me a Remington or browning.


----------

